# 1967 slik chik



## styker (May 28, 2019)

want to trade for boys stingray see sell and trade forum


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 28, 2019)

I love the name slik chik


----------



## styker (Jun 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## Skyfox (Jun 6, 2019)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 1, 2019)

how much ?


----------



## styker (Aug 2, 2019)

not for sale at the moment


----------



## nick tures (Aug 29, 2019)

ok


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 29, 2019)

schtunning!!


----------

